# Bowfishing in Hamilton Ontario area?



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Just make sure there aren't any "discharge" by-laws where you are going. Even though you are fishing some cities and municipalities have by-laws in place that state you can't shoot your bow... even if you are fishing. I sooo love carp bow-fishing... just want you to have a great experience.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Don't even ask about the goldfish pond at the Mandarin restaurant...


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Or the fish counter at Zehrs


----------



## Shumway (Dec 18, 2012)

Zehrs that's pretty obscure there's no such thing in the Hamilton area. You must be in the Kitchener / Waterloo region. Should have said Canada's Wonderland. 

Sent from my HTC-Z710a using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Just curious what you do with the carp once caught? No catch n release, and you don't eat carp. So ? Fertilizer?


----------



## Shumway (Dec 18, 2012)

araz2114 said:


> Just make sure there aren't any "discharge" by-laws where you are going. Even though you are fishing some cities and municipalities have by-laws in place that state you can't shoot your bow... even if you are fishing. I sooo love carp bow-fishing... just want you to have a great experience.


I did do my homework, thanks. Officials that I spoke to are fine with it. I am pretty pumped about bowfishing too. 

Sent from my HTC-Z710a using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ravenhunter said:


> Just curious what you do with the carp once caught? No catch n release, and you don't eat carp. So ? Fertilizer?


Just wait til the Asian carp move in. Then there will be LOTS of fertilizer.


----------

